# Guppies Pregnant?



## guppymom (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!
firstly I must introduce myself, my name is Denise and I am a proud new mom to 3 guppies, 2 mollies, and three tetras. 
Now I am sure everyone has heard this question before, and even with all of the googling I have done (and trust me, its been a LOT of googling ) I still cannot quite figure out if my guppies are truly pregnant. 
Two of them are bigger, and have the dark gravida spot. The spot seems very small compared to some I have seen on my google escapades and they seem almost orangish? in color. Also I have noticed the small black dots in their spots which I seem to think are the fry, but again, I just truly am not sure....
They do seem rounder, and bigger, but not huge or most notibly pregnant. 
I really would like the fry to have a chance so I have heavily planted one area with plants just in case these two do have their babes and I am not able to see it. With my explanation, can anyone please _please_ tell me if I am going to be a guppy grandma??? If so, can someone tell me aproximatly when I should be looking for the fry to join the tank???

The other question I have revolves around my dalmation mollie. I am suspicious of her being preggers as well (I am telling ya its in the water, they are just all pregnant lol). She is a big girl, but I have noticed not much rounding of her abdomen? What should I look for with her (him)? 

Let me send many many thanks to anyone who can solve this mystery for me, it is so greatly appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## Glimpze (Sep 10, 2010)

hey denise welcome to the site. More than likely i would not be surprised if ur fish are pregnant. Guppies and Mollies get pregnant very easily most of the time. Usually in mollies they will get boxy looking if they are pregnant and they also get the gravid spot. I do not have any experience with keeping guppies or their fry but i can tell u that mollies are horrible parents and its likely that the female will eat her fry. Id recommend a smaller breeder tank maybe like a 5-10 gallon that u can stick her in when u think shes getting ready to pop and then when u think shes done giving birth i would seperate her and put her back into the community tank


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The fry are dropped whenever the mother feels it is safe. Best thing to do is provide lots of hiding spots for the fry and just wait. :] And welcome to the forums!


----------



## guppymom (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies and the welcomes!!!!
Seperating these potential mama to be's from the tank right now really is not an option since I do have three that I think might be pregnant (including the mollie). I have a three gallon tank I might set up to let it cycle in case I see one of the mamas mid-birth to be able to protect her and the fry as well, but I wonder if they all three gave birth to these batches around the same time would all the fry be ok together in the 3 gallon for a while?
I did put a lot of plants in one corner of the tank so I hope the mamas decide to go there to potentially give the fry a chance and I am making sure there are no empty bellies in the tank. I guess my biggest fear is they are pregnant and I will miss it and all the fry will be ate OR they are not pregnant and I am thinking and worrying about little fry when there really arent any to worry about (does that make sense? lol) I have one mama who looks like she is beginning to have her abdomen look like a box and she is the biggest so far while the other guppy mama seems big but on a much smaller note. I really dont see a gravid spot on my mollie although her being a dalmation makes it quite hard to see. Everything I have read says the gravid spot will get darker and darker as the day approaches but what makes me wonder are the little black specs in her belly that I do see, is that the 'darker' I am reading so much about??
Again thank you so much!!!!


----------

